# SPS-Drives 2010 / Nürnberg



## b1k86-DL (28 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

 die SPS/IPC/DRIVES öffnet wieder ihre Türen vom 23.11.2010 bis 25.11.2010.

Wer ist denn von Euch alles auf der Messe bzw. schaut bei uns auf dem DELTALOGIC Stand vorbei?

Grüße B1k-DL


----------



## Cerberus (28 September 2010)

Hier mal der Link zum Internet-Auftritt:

http://www.mesago.de/de/SPS/home.htm


----------



## tnt369 (28 September 2010)

ich werde euch besuchen. versprochen.


----------



## Markus Rupp (28 September 2010)

ich bin jedes jjahr auf der SPS

ist von mir aus ja grad 5 minuten ;-)

erkennungsmerkmal??? d.h. wie erkenne ich b1k????

kommt ja doof wenn ich am stand steh und zum kollegen sage, "servus bin der vom forum" ;-)


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (28 September 2010)

Rupp schrieb:


> ich bin jedes jjahr auf der SPS
> 
> ist von mir aus ja grad 5 minuten ;-)
> 
> ...



Auf Benjamins Profil hier hat er ein Bild von sich... ;-)


----------



## Markus Rupp (28 September 2010)

aaaaaaalllles klar


----------



## b1k86-DL (28 September 2010)

Rupp schrieb:


> ich bin jedes jjahr auf der SPS
> 
> ist von mir aus ja grad 5 minuten ;-)
> 
> ...




dann ist das ja quasi um die "Ecke" - Heimvorteil!

du wärst nicht der erste der so auf den Stand gekommen ist 

Gruß B1k8-dl


----------



## Markus Rupp (28 September 2010)

lol, na gut, warum auch nicht, no risk no fun ;-)


----------



## b1k86-DL (28 September 2010)

Rupp schrieb:


> lol, na gut, warum auch nicht, no risk no fun ;-)




einfach vorbei schauen, da kommt man dann schnell genug in das Gespräch! Forumsmitglieder sind IMMER gern gesehen Gäste auf unserem Messestand.

Viele Grüße

B1k86


----------



## diabolo150973 (28 September 2010)

Wenn meinen Kollegen und mich unsere Schlafgelegenheit nicht im Stich lässt, wird es mein erster SPS-...-Messebesuch überhaupt sein.
Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was es da so alles für spannende Sachen gibt.

Gruß,

dia

P.S.: Danke für die Tickets!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 September 2010)

Ich werde dieses Jahr nicht da sein. Bin auf einer längeren Montage im hohen Norden......


----------



## PhilippL (28 September 2010)

Hi,

da Nürnberg ja nicht so weit weg ist werd ich wie die letzten 5 Jahre auch dieses Jahr wieder hin gehen.

CU also in Nürnberg.

KoKo


----------



## Safety (28 September 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin auch wieder da.


----------



## dalbi (29 September 2010)

Hi,



diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Wenn meinen Kollegen und mich unsere Schlafgelegenheit nicht im Stich lässt, wird es mein erster SPS-...-Messebesuch überhaupt sein.
> Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was es da so alles für spannende Sachen gibt....



klar, das wird spaßig, wer schnarcht kommt auf den Balkon. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## LarsVader (30 September 2010)

Uii, das klingt nach lustigem Abend in einer Männer-WG*ROFL* 

Ich komme auch, obwohl es ein bisserl Fahrtstrecke ist. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war ich im letzten Jahr auch bei Euch.


----------



## Klärmolch (7 Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ich werde auch mal vorbeikommen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## b1k86-DL (7 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

klasse, freue mich schon Euch Alle auf unserem Stand begrüßen zu dürfen. 

ACHTUNG dieses Jahr haben wir einen neuen Standplatz: Halle 7, Stand 7-109!

Viele Grüße

B1k86-DL


----------



## tnt369 (7 Oktober 2010)

wie wärs mit einem foren-treff direkt im anschluß an die messe?
weis jemand eine nette kneippe wo man sich nach einem harten 
messetag treffen kann?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Oktober 2010)

tnt369 schrieb:


> wie wärs mit einem foren-treff direkt im anschluß an die messe?
> weis jemand eine nette kneippe wo man sich nach einem harten
> messetag treffen kann?



Hallo,

in 2009 hat das Friedrich-Alexander organisiert:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=224611&postcount=30


----------



## tnt369 (7 Oktober 2010)

vielleicht währe einer der "ortsansässigen" kollegen ja so nett
und würde das dieses jahr auch wieder in die hand nehmen?


----------



## Markus Rupp (8 Oktober 2010)

ich könnte mir vorstellen das wir das ganze dann im lokal "lagrotta" machen, denn das ist vom messe-ort mit dem auto in 5 minuten, mit der u-bahn in 10 minuten zu erreichen


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (8 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

egal wo wir uns treffen wollen, ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.
Günstig wäre ja wieder der Abend des ersten Messetages (Dienstag, 23. November). 
Wenn Ihr wollt, können wir uns wieder im Landbierparadies treffen.

Gruß 
FA


----------



## Markus Rupp (8 Oktober 2010)

LBP ist auch eine gute idee, abends aber grundsätzlich zu, alternativen sind das tucherhaus oder cinecitta


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

das *Landbierparadies* finde ich schon mal eine gute Wahl, 
hat auch genügend *Ressourcen*.  

Trotzdem: Habt ihr Infos (Links) zu lagrotta, tucherhaus oder 
cinecitta?


----------



## dalbi (9 Oktober 2010)

Hi,

http://www.cinecitta.de/ da gibt es z.B. Spanisch, Italienisch, Asiatisch und Amerikanische Küche. Feine Sache .

Gruss Daniel


----------



## PLC-Gundel (10 Oktober 2010)

*Zentrales Forentreffen*

Bin auch dafür, daß wir uns - wie gewohnt - am Di Abend
in gemütlicher Runde treffen 

Außerdem würde ich - wie letztes Jahr - ein zentrales Treffen am 
Deltalogic Stand vorschlagen, damit sich die Forenmitglieder nicht
reihenweise verpassen.

Vorschlag für das Treffen wäre Mi um 14 Uhr am Deltalogic Stand.

Freue mich darauf, altbekannte und neue Gesichter zu sehen 

Gruß,
Gundel


----------



## b1k86-DL (15 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

super für die tolle Resonanz. Wer noch Karten für die SPS-Drives benötigt, kann sich gerne bei uns melden, wir werden dann welche zuschicke, sofern wir die Adressdaten haben.

Viele Grüße

B1k86-DL


----------



## tnt369 (13 November 2010)

hat sich schon was ergeben wo wir uns treffen?


----------



## b1k86-DL (15 November 2010)

Hallo Gundel,

hat das mit den Karten geklappt? bzw. wisst Ihr schon bis wann Ihr bei uns auf dem Stand eintreffen werdet? Di, Mi, oder Donnerstag?

Viele Grüße

Benjamin





PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> Bin auch dafür, daß wir uns - wie gewohnt - am Di Abend
> in gemütlicher Runde treffen
> 
> Außerdem würde ich - wie letztes Jahr - ein zentrales Treffen am
> ...


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 November 2010)

Hallo,

mein Kollege und ich sind am Dienstag auf der Messe. Am Abend laufen wir dann Dalbi hinterher... Ich würde ein Treffen am Dienstag Abend super finden. Wo auch immer das dann in Nürnberg sein wird...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Befree (17 November 2010)

Rupp schrieb:


> ich bin jedes jjahr auf der SPS
> 
> ist von mir aus ja grad 5 minuten ;-)
> 
> ...


 
Wieso doof? Bei mir hat das Wunderbar geklappt xD und das haben glaub ich schon mehr gemacht als du denkst.
Außerdem fällt das voll auf wenn da an einem Tisch 4-6 total verschiedene verschlagene Menschen sitzen und sich beim unterhalten nur so Namen wie bike, befree, Lipperländer und weiß was ich zu werfen... (Wobei Markus dabei immer der skurrilste ist, wie ich finde *ROFL*)

Spaß bei Seite: Bin am Dienstag und vielleicht am Donnerstag am Start! 

Wohn ja jetzt noch näher dran als letztes Jahr, kann jetzt mit der U-Bahn fahren..


----------



## stricky (17 November 2010)

tach,

hab mal wieder ein zimmer über von mittwoch auf donnerstag !?!?

hat einer interesse ?

gruß
christian


----------



## Paule (17 November 2010)

PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> Vorschlag für das Treffen wäre Mi um 14 Uhr am Deltalogic Stand.


Gilt das denn jetzt?

Also ich werde zu diesem Zeitpunkt da mal aufkreuzen, freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## Pizza (17 November 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Gilt das denn jetzt?
> 
> Also ich werde zu diesem Zeitpunkt da mal aufkreuzen, freu mich schon drauf.



Jep,

fehlt nur noch ein Treffpunkt für Dienstag Abend.


@ Benny

Danke für die Karten. Sind angekommen.:-D


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 November 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Gilt das denn jetzt?
> 
> Also ich werde zu diesem Zeitpunkt da mal aufkreuzen, freu mich schon drauf.



Aber sicher gilt das. Freue mich auch, euch mal wieder zu sehen. Die Zeit zwischen Forumstreffen und Messe ist schon arg lang ;-)


----------



## b1k86-DL (18 November 2010)

Klasse, also Mittwoch 14.00 Uhr! Natürlich darf man auch an anderen Tagen bei uns vorbei schauen! Also bis dann....



Paule schrieb:


> Gilt das denn jetzt?
> 
> Also ich werde zu diesem Zeitpunkt da mal aufkreuzen, freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (18 November 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Aber sicher gilt das. Freue mich auch, euch mal wieder zu sehen. Die Zeit zwischen Forumstreffen und Messe ist schon arg lang ;-)



Deshalb gab´s ja auch mal ein Treffen ende September...
Da hätte man die zeit etwas verkürzen können.
(aber anhand der teilnehmerzahl ist das wohl doch nicht zu lange)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## maxi (18 November 2010)

Hallo,


Krass, so schnell ist wieder ein ganzes Jahr vorbei 

Seit der letzten SPS-Drives nur 4 Tage richtig Urlaub gemacht hatte.

Würde euch sehr gerne wieder auf ein gutes Bügelbier bei Deltalogic besuchen, aber habe vor 3 Wochen den AG gewechselt.
Wird dieses Jahr leider nichts werden.

Grüße an Alle,

Maxi


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 November 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Deshalb gab´s ja auch mal ein Treffen ende September...
> Da hätte man die zeit etwas verkürzen können.
> (aber anhand der teilnehmerzahl ist das wohl doch nicht zu lange)
> 
> ...



Hatte das schon registriert, aber da war ich in Österreich.


----------



## Markus (18 November 2010)

Hallo,

ich werde auch da sein bzw. einige Kollegen mitbrignen!

hier unsere Liste:

1. Markus Uhl
2. Joachim Uhl
3. Jürgen Knoll
4. Berhard Fischer
5. Armin Uhl
6. Michael Störkle
7. Marcel Dahle
8. Andreas Heim
9. marlob
10. Gerhard Bäuerle
11. 
12. 

Ich hätte noch 3 Zimmer frei, auch DZ falls gewünscht!
Wir haben die 12 Zimmer im "Hotel am Park" gebucht
http://www.hotel.de/booking.aspx?gclid=CN-y7rGWqqUCFc4H3wodF2kWYQ&h_hmid=52404&cpn=42&cpnll=371

Preise zwischen 70 und 104€ pro nacht (je nach EZ, DZ bzw. Comfort)

Wer also noch mit will, der soll sich melden - und zwar schnell! 


//edit
nur noch 2 zimmer übrig


----------



## Kieler (18 November 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hätte noch 3 Zimmer frei, auch DZ falls gewünscht!
> Wer also noch mit will, der soll sich melden - und zwar schnell!



Hallo Marcus,

blöde Frage ... von wann auf wann hast Du die Zimmer gebucht und eventuell noch eins über?


----------



## Markus (18 November 2010)

Kieler schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus,
> 
> blöde Frage ... von wann auf wann hast Du die Zimmer gebucht und eventuell noch eins über?


 

2 nächte von dienstag bis donnerstag

wie gesagt, zwei habe ich noch


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 November 2010)

@Kieler:
Freut mich, dass Du trotz des weiten Weges auch kommst.


----------



## MW (18 November 2010)

Mittwoch, 14 Uhr am Deltalogic Stand, alles klar. Ich werd mich bemühen das ich es schaffe, hab ja immer wenig Zeit. (dank der deutschen Bimmelbahn)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 November 2010)

MW schrieb:


> Mittwoch, 14 Uhr am Deltalogic Stand, alles klar. Ich werd mich bemühen das ich es schaffe, hab ja immer wenig Zeit. (dank der deutschen Bimmelbahn)



Wir sind auch noch ein Weilchen nach 14:00 da :-D


----------



## Markus (19 November 2010)

Kieler schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus,
> 
> blöde Frage ... von wann auf wann hast Du die Zimmer gebucht und eventuell noch eins über?


 

willst du das zimmer oder nicht?


----------



## Kieler (19 November 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> willst du das zimmer oder nicht?



Nein, ich schaffe es leider auch diese Jahr nicht.

Entschuldige, dass ich mich nicht zeitnaher gemeldet habe. Habe bis eben versucht, die Termine zu schieben.

Gruß aus Kiel


----------



## PLC-Gundel (22 November 2010)

*Zusammenfassung Forentreffen*

Hallo miteinander,

es rückt immer näher, deshalb an dieser Stelle nochmal kurz eine Zusammenfassung der Treffpunkte bzw. Zeiten.

-Zentrales Forentreffen: Mi, 14 Uhr am Deltalogic Stand

Bewährt haben sich zusätzliche Treffen zu fixen Uhrzeiten, damit sich die Forenteilnehmer nicht reihenweise verpassen 
(es sind ja auch nicht alle am Mi da), s. Vorschlag von Markus

 :arrow: Also an allen Tagen:

10 Uhr
14 Uhr
17 Uhr              jeweils am Deltalogic Stand.


So, nun zu unserem gemütlichen Kneipenabend.
Da sich hier keine Einigung herauskristallisiert, würde ich wie letzes Jahr das Landbierparadies vorschlagen, da es recht 
gemütlich und auch günstig ist.

@Friedrich-Alexander: Wärst Du so nett und würdest einen Tisch reservieren?

Auf 3 Tage Messe, Urlaub, Erholung  freut sich

PLC-Gundel


----------



## Markus (22 November 2010)

hallo wenn sich bis 12:00 niemand wegen den zimmern meldet, dann storniere ich sie...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 November 2010)

PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> es rückt immer näher, deshalb an dieser Stelle nochmal kurz eine Zusammenfassung der Treffpunkte bzw. Zeiten.
> 
> ...



17:00 am Donnerstag ist etwas schwierig. Da endet die Messe bereits.


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (22 November 2010)

Hallo Messebesucher,

ich habe eben auf Anregung von PLC-Gundel einen Tisch im Landbierparadies
Rothenburger Straße (wie im Vorjahr) bestellt.
Es ist im Hauptraum ab 19:00 für ca. 15 Personen unter dem Namen "SPS-Forum" reserviert.

Gruß FA


----------



## Waelder (22 November 2010)

Tja ich wäre gern gekommen war jetzt mein 3er Versuch aber....

   1. Die Siemens läd nur die Geschäftsleitung auf die Messe ein, die zahlen ja schliesslich die Produkte.....ich darf sie ja nur aussuchen....und verwenden
   2. Wenn mein Boss am Mittwoch zurück kommt hat er mir einen Termin aufgedrück auf den Donnerstag.....vielen Dank noch..

:sb9:

Danke noch liebe Geschäftsleitung.

i´am stinkig...


Und den anderen SPS Forumsmitgliedern wünsch ich schon eine schöne Messe


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (22 November 2010)

So Leute, dann würde ich mal sagen bis morgen, übermorgen und/oder überübermorgen


----------



## dalbi (23 November 2010)

Hi,



Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Hallo Messebesucher,
> 
> ich habe eben auf Anregung von PLC-Gundel einen Tisch im Landbierparadies
> Rothenburger Straße (wie im Vorjahr) bestellt.
> ...



super Sache, ich bringe gleich noch 2 mit. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## marlob (23 November 2010)

Wünsche allen viel Spass auf der Messe 
Wäre auch gerne gekommen, muss aber morgen einen Vortrag halten der Teil meiner Gesamtnote vom Studium ausmacht :-( 
Pech gehabt :-( 
Also, dann trinkt Rainer mal nicht das ganze Bier weg und bis zum nächsten Treffen


----------



## diabolo150973 (24 November 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hätte ich mich bloß daran gehalten!!! Es ist einfach aunglaublich, wie aus einem so kleinem Menschen, so lauter Krach kommen kann...
Aber es war gut! Wir hatten am Montag eine kostenlose Führung durch die Nürnberger Altstadt und gestern noch eine Stadtrundfahrt. 

Vielen Dank an Friedrich Alexander! Es hat mal gut getan, die Leute live zu sehen, mit denen man sonst nur virtuell zu tun hat.

Die Messe war auch nicht ganz verkehrt und meine Unwörter des Jahres 2010 sind seit gestern Morgen "drag" und "drop"...

Schöne Grüße,

dia


----------



## Tomcat69 (24 November 2010)

Auch von mir nochmal vielen Dank an dalbi für Kost, Logis und die nächtliche Beschallung.
Hat alles geklappt wie drag and drop.

Landbierparadies war auch super, obwohl wir nicht solange durchhalten konnten, da wir am nächsten Tag noch 650km vor uns hatten.

Messe war nebenbei auch recht interressant.


----------



## Klärmolch (24 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
leider bin ich im "Barfüßer" versackt.
War schön einige von Euch kennenzulernen.
Bin schon wieder zu Hause.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## dalbi (24 November 2010)

Hi,

vielen Dank Friedrich Alexander das Landbierparadies war echt klasse. 
Müssen wir nächstes Jahr wieder machen, dann binde ich Dia und Tom aber am Stuhl fest.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (25 November 2010)

Hi zusammen,

es war wirklich wieder ein netter Abend im Landbierparadies. 
Super war, dass trotz der sehr kurzfristigen Bekanntgabe wieder
so viele Forumsmitglieder kommen konnten.
Schade dass sich der Kieler sich so hartnäckig weigert auch
mal zu kommen.
Aber auch beim Rainer am DeltaLogic-Stand wars super!
Genau was man nach ein paar Stunden Messe-Stress braucht
um danach nochmal durch zu starten. Ein kleines Pläuschchen mit
Leidensgenossen bei astreiner Bewirtung und interessanten Produkten.
Ganz großes Lob an Rainer und das DeltaLogic-Team!

Es war echt nett ein paar von Euch kennen zu lernen.

Gruß FA


----------



## Paule (25 November 2010)

Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Aber auch beim Rainer am DeltaLogic-Stand wars super!
> Genau was man nach ein paar Stunden Messe-Stress braucht
> um danach nochmal durch zu starten. Ein kleines Pläuschchen mit
> Leidensgenossen bei astreiner Bewirtung und interessanten Produkten.
> ...


*ACK* Absolut.

Von mir auch noch mal ein 

 an Rainer und sein Team.

Leider waren bei dem treffen um 14:00 Uhr viel weniger anwesend als letztes Jahr.


----------



## IBFS (25 November 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Leider waren bei dem treffen um 14:00 Uhr viel weniger anwesend als letztes Jahr.



Das sollte man eher positiv bewerten, denn wer viel zu tun hat, hat keine Zeit zur Messe zu fahren. 

Frank


----------



## MW (25 November 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Von mir auch noch mal ein
> 
> an Rainer und sein Team.
> 
> Leider waren bei dem treffen um 14:00 Uhr viel weniger anwesend als letztes Jahr.



*ACK*

ich wär ja fast zuspät gekommen, aber ich war da !!!
Im nächsten Jahr sollten es aber wieder mehr werden. 

Hat vom Deltalogic Team zufällig mal jemand mitgezählt wieviele Forenmitglieder ingesamt da waren ?




IBFS schrieb:


> Das sollte man eher positiv bewerten, denn wer viel zu tun hat, hat keine Zeit zur Messe zu fahren.



immer diese Ausreden


----------



## Oberchefe (25 November 2010)

@Markus:
warst Du am Mittwoch kurz vor Mittag (ca. 11:00) in Halle 2? Ich meinte ich hätte Dich da erkannt, da kam aber ein Kunde von uns an unserem Stand dazwischen, danach warst Du wieder verschwunden.


----------



## LarsVader (26 November 2010)

Leider hab ich den Termin um 14.00 Uhr verpasst.
Aber es gibt ja eine neue Chance im nächsten Jahr.
Danke nochmal an Benjamin für die interessante Standbesichtigung und die Getränkeversorgung.
Übrigens waren die JoJo´s dann zuhause das Highlight


----------



## RGerlach (26 November 2010)

Hallo,

von meiner Seite vielen Dank an das Deltalogic-Team. Man fühlt sich gut bei Euch aufgehoben.

Leider konnte ich keine weiteren Forumleute treffen. Wo wart Ihr am Do. 10:00 bzw. 14:00?

Den Mittwoch konnte ich leider nicht.

Mann glaubt nicht, wie wenig Standgespräche an einem Tag möglich sind. Ich musste mich noch beeilen, dass ich Siemens vor 17:00 aufsuchen konnte. 

Nächstes Jahr bin ich vielleicht 2 Tage da.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (26 November 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> meine Unwörter des Jahres 2010 sind seit gestern Morgen "drag" und "drop"...



Ich hab es zwar nicht zum Siemensstand geschafft, aber durch die Forumsmitglieder bekommt man ja so einiges mit... :-D


----------



## dalbi (27 November 2010)

Hi,

auch von mir ein großes Danke an das Deltalogic Team. 

PS: und für die nette Unterhaltung in der Nürnberger U-Bahn. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 November 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auch von mir ein großes Danke an das Deltalogic Team.
> 
> ...



Leider war die Ursache nicht so lustig. Hast Du Infos was da wirklich passiert ist? Dann bitte per pn an mich schicken. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (7 Dezember 2010)

Hi Forum,

nach der Messe ist vor der Messe. Diese Info habe ich eben erhalten:

"Vom 22. – 24. November 2011 trifft sich die Industrie wieder auf der SPS/IPC/DRIVES
und präsentiert die neuesten Produkte und Lösungen der elektrischen Automatisierungs-
technik in Nürnberg! Merken Sie sich den Termin vor!"

Gruß FA


----------

